# Nicotine absorbed from passive vaping



## Alex (9/10/14)

source

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/10/14)

Thanks @Alex! Really needed this since I'm getting complaints that my vaping is causing issues at home.lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (9/10/14)

Bookmarked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (9/10/14)

@Alex i don't have to do any vaping research , just have to sit back and wait for your posts. good read as always and thanks for posting

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/14)

That's amazingly good news. Now I know for a fact my daughter isn't effected by my vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/14)

Super post @Alex - thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (9/10/14)

Interesting... thanks yet again for finding another brilliant article.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

